

Google gave original Mac designer free rein on new Google+ UI - kinkora
http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/11/06/28/google_gave_original_mac_designer_free_rein_on_new_google_ui.html

======
kinkora
I find this revelation interesting as I know people who work at Google and
apparently management are extremely anal when it comes to minimalistic design.
Top culprit: Marissa Mayer. It is good that they allowed him to do whatever he
wants because playing around with Google+, I do really like the UI.

I wonder how many startups allow their designers to have free rein over their
product.

~~~
bradleyland
I always try to come ot the table with ideas, but I encourage my designers to
overrule me on design decisions. We'll roll something in to our product and at
least try it. Sometimes it doesn't work out, and we end up re-working
something. I always resist the urge to pull an "I told you so". I find that
designers are far more willing to compromise on revisions driven by user needs
when you give them ownership over the process.

------
swah
I know Andy from folklore.org stories - that was great.

